# 2009 Santa Margarita Railroad Roundup!



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

For Railfans in California, I recently received the following from the San Luis Obispo Railroad Museum (slorrm.com);


"Tickets are now available by mail for the Pacific Coast Railroad Roundup. The event will be ONE DAY ONLY, Saturday, May 9th, 2009.
Advance Admission Tickets are $15.00 for adults, $8.00 for children under 13, Free for children under 3
Gate Tickets on Saturday are $20.00 for adults, $10.00 for children under 13, Free for children under 3
A flyer and information will be posted on our web site events page shortly. (http://www.slorrm.com/events.html)"


Ed: You should make checks payable to San Luis Obispo Railroad Museum, at PO Box 13260. (And the flyer has been posted.)

This is on the same weekend that Mother's Day falls; which might be why it's only one day this year, Saturday, rather than the entire weekend. 

There will almost certainly be multiple steam engines running, with switching, ride-by's, double-headers, and of course, the *original* Disneyland passenger cars. Barbecue, music, and classic cars will be there as well. The site is a beautiful old Spanish 'Rancho' just north of San Luis Obispo -- about a three hour drive up the 101 from Los Angeles. My recommendation for Angelenos would be to drive up Friday evening and get to the ranch bright & early Saturday morning. Judging from previous experience, things will probably wrap up by late that afternoon, so you can get in the car and arrive back home by mid-evening. Then you can take your mother to Sunday Brunch the next morning!

Some pictures from last year's Roundup are posted at the Bitter Creek Western Railroad Website
http://www.bittercreekwesternrr.org/080510.html

I think that this may be the first year that tickets will be available at the gate (for a slight additional cost!), so procrastinators can wait until the last moment! In my humble but objective opinion, this is one of the top handful of live steam experiences available in the state. So be there or be square!


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you ought to mention that THIS Santa Margarita is nowhere near Orange County; unlike that OTHER (Rancho) Santa Margarita...


----------

